# Is it impolite to apply to a farmer's market that already has a soap seller?



## Kosmerta (Apr 7, 2021)

Where I live we have a small historic farmers market that offers 30 vendor spots. I've been keeping an eye on it for the last year and a half and for the first time since I've started making soap, they are now accepting applications for 4 spots that have opened up this year. I checked the current vendor list, and there is one already established soap seller, her business is described as "Natural and organic soap, candles, essential oils, and body products." 

I don't advertise my soaps from the "natural and organic" angle, as they all contain mica and FO's, my predominate selling trait is that I use a high-oleic, high-superfat recipe to create gentle soap for sensitive skin. I don't want to move onto someone else's "turf" who was there first, is a 30 vendor market large enough for 2 soap sellers? Should I just pass and keep looking for another?


----------



## Misschief (Apr 7, 2021)

At it's fullest, our market has approximately 50 vendors, some indoors and some outdoors. This is my fourth year as a vendor there. Over the years, they've been very gracious; they've allowed one M&P soap vendor one time. Apparently, she did not do well and has never been back. Last year, they allowed a soap company (one that has its own b&m storefront) from another town nearby. That vendor also sells at other markets throughout the Okanagan Valley and beyond. The people manning the booth are not the soap makers, just employees. They were there three times last year. It's too early to say whether they'll be back this year or not but I'm pretty sure they've applied; non-food vendors have only just been allowed back at the markets and our organizers decided to start small and gradually work up to full numbers outdoors.

All this is to say, apply. You might not get in but the organizers might think there's enough room for some competition, especially if you're at opposite ends of the market.  As my husband often says, if you don't ask, you don't get. Heck, on any given market day at our market, you can find up to six jewellry vendors and she always has more on the back up list just waiting to get in.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 7, 2021)

Never hurts to try. Our small markets always have at least 2-3 soaps stalls, sometimes many more.
I always like having a choice when I'm looking for someone else's soap to try and yours is different enough that it could reach different customers.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 7, 2021)

IMO it would only be impolite if you were selling the same exact types of soap, same type of packaging, same marketing, same prices etc.,, Since you don't, no, not impolite or rude. Apply and sell, just hopefully even with completely different soap they don't put you right next to each other.


----------



## amd (Apr 8, 2021)

How much traffic does the market get? If it's high traffic, then I wouldn't be worried at all - especially if as the others have already stated that your soaps are very distinctly different. If there's not a lot of traffic - mostly people who always come to that market, then you might find that it is not worth your time. Those who come and want to buy handmade soap will likely buy from the person they have always bought from.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 8, 2021)

Kosmerta said:


> I use a high-oleic, high-superfat recipe to create gentle soap for sensitive skin.


You need a "hook" to compete. If your soap doesn't contain any animal fat or wax or milk, etc. it can be labeled it as "VEGAN" or "CASTILE". The latter in particular has the perception among customers that it is "special" and may be drawn to your soap by that fact alone.

BTW, It does NOT have to be 100% olive oil to be a castile soap. Think of Kirk's Castile (coconut oil) or Dr. Bronners Baby Mild Castile LS (Ingredients: Water, Organic Coconut Oil,* Potassium Hydroxide, Organic Palm Kernel Oil,* Organic Olive Oil,* Lavandin Extract, Organic Hemp Oil, Organic Jojoba Oil, Lavender Extract, Citric Acid, Tocopherol)



Kosmerta said:


> I don't want to move onto someone else's "turf" who was there first, is a 30 vendor market large enough for 2 soap sellers?


It is not up to you to decide for either of those issues. The market manager will do that. Apply and leave the decision to them. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 13, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> .......BTW, It does NOT have to be 100% olive oil to be a castile soap. .............



But it should, of course, especially as many may have an association with a term. Of course, as many might have the wrong association with a term.......

I agree that a hook is needed, but disagree that it needs to be such a buzzword/bandwagon type hook. Formulations for sensitive skin is a great hook in itself. Some of the soaps may well be vegan, and others not, but the key is in the passion of the artist


----------



## melinda48 (May 13, 2021)

Kosmerta said:


> Where I live we have a small historic farmers market that offers 30 vendor spots. I've been keeping an eye on it for the last year and a half and for the first time since I've started making soap, they are now accepting applications for 4 spots that have opened up this year. I checked the current vendor list, and there is one already established soap seller, her business is described as "Natural and organic soap, candles, essential oils, and body products."
> 
> I don't advertise my soaps from the "natural and organic" angle, as they all contain mica and FO's, my predominate selling trait is that I use a high-oleic, high-superfat recipe to create gentle soap for sensitive skin. I don't want to move onto someone else's "turf" who was there first, is a 30 vendor market large enough for 2 soap sellers? Should I just pass and keep looking for another?


Apply. If you have a farmers market that accepts soapers, do not hesitate to give it a shot and leave it to the market managers to decide.


----------



## Daisy (May 13, 2021)

Kosmerta said:


> Where I live we have a small historic farmers market that offers 30 vendor spots. I've been keeping an eye on it for the last year and a half and for the first time since I've started making soap, they are now accepting applications for 4 spots that have opened up this year. I checked the current vendor list, and there is one already established soap seller, her business is described as "Natural and organic soap, candles, essential oils, and body products."
> 
> I don't advertise my soaps from the "natural and organic" angle, as they all contain mica and FO's, my predominate selling trait is that I use a high-oleic, high-superfat recipe to create gentle soap for sensitive skin. I don't want to move onto someone else's "turf" who was there first, is a 30 vendor market large enough for 2 soap sellers? Should I just pass and keep looking for another?



I believe that any market should give customers more than one choice- just like food courts.
It always attracts more customers because of variety!
Go for it and apply!
Best wishes


----------



## Christine Beale (May 13, 2021)

I would go for it.  I have not done a market yet but I do many craft shows and festivals.. when there are not in covid lock down.. lol
But, there is always more than one soaper there.  A little competition is healthy.  And as long as you are not selling "exactly the same" product, it's nice to have a choice.


----------



## MelissaG (Jun 8, 2021)

No, competition is good.


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 8, 2021)

I agree with the above. The only time i would think that it would be unhealthy competition is if they had two or more vendors selling the same brand (Avon, Pampered Chef).

Other than that, i would say go ahead and apply. Let them decide if there is room for another soapmaker.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 8, 2021)

At the country market I attend regularly there is one dedicated soap seller (only soap), then there is a felted soap seller (probably just commercial soap inside - it's not about the soap for her, it's about the felt), then there is a jewellery and accessory seller that also makes and sells some of her own soap, and then there is me, who shares a stall with my sister who does mosaics. I'm placed almost directly opposite the dedicated soap seller and i do alright thank you very much.  My product is very different to hers - she uses palm and I don't, she doesn't do swirls or anything artistic, hers are quite rustic looking and displayed in big bins and wooden boxes, whereas mine are on platters.  I have customers that seek me out now because they know my product and like it.  I have some customers that buy some off her, and then come and buy some off me too.
Zany is correct when she says to know your 'point of difference'.  I have several - mine are vegan (but most soaps are in NZ), and they are palm free.  The jewellery seller can compete with me on both of those, but then my further point of difference is that mine all contain a 'special' ingredient - either aloe, oat milk, coconut cream, rice water, beer or whatever else takes my fancy.  I can't remember the last time i made soap that didn't have something in the lye solution.
Also don't sell 'features' to your customers - sell 'benefits'.  For example I don't just say "it has aloe in it" to my customers, I say "It has aloe in it which makes a nice creamy, gentle lather",  They also make up their own assumptions about the other attributes of aloe and create benefits in their own mind about that - some of which they verbalise and i just nod and smile.


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jun 8, 2021)

Many years ago I thought to sell soap at my local farmers' market and spoke with organizer. She was very clear that one soap seller was all that was needed. (I live in a small town with all the politics.) The moral of the story is: go ahead and apply clearly describing your niche and let the organizers decide.


----------



## Rick Jarvis (Jun 9, 2021)

Funny how competition is viewed. I am at a farmer's market now and I can only come in every other week because they have other soap makers. In days past when I was a glass artist I did large national shows where there were around 500 glass artists. 4 or 5 rows of them the length of a convention center. I was always pleased to be among them, never worried about competition. I made what I made and no one else did. If people like what you do then competition is not an issue. If your work isn't distinguishable then it will be much harder.


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jun 9, 2021)

Right! And next time I am in Bothell (October!!!!), I will drop by your booth! 
There are so many reasons that I am now absolutely no competition to anyone selling soap (or anything else). I am very happy to support others brave enough to deal with the issues/obstacles . Sign me, Grateful to be Retired


----------



## paradisi (Jun 9, 2021)

From a Farmer's Market manager and craft show manager perspective, a special event like a national show --in a metro area-- is a completely different kettle of fish from a weekly market wrt to audience pull and shopping dollars. 

Having more vendors at a weekly market doesn't automatically increase the number of available shoppers living there, so limiting overall # of vendors and by specialty may be done for the health of the market as a whole. Plus many markets have physical or contractual limits on vendor space.


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jun 9, 2021)

paradisi said:


> From a Farmer's Market manager and craft show manager perspective, a special event like a national show --in a metro area-- is a completely different kettle of fish from a weekly market wrt to audience pull and shopping dollars.
> 
> Having more vendors at a weekly market doesn't automatically increase the number of available shoppers living there, so limiting overall # of vendors and by specialty may be done for the health of the market as a whole. Plus many markets have physical or contractual limits on vendor space.


Your explanation makes sense!! Thank you!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 9, 2021)

Rick Jarvis said:


> In days past when I was a glass artist I did large national shows where there were around 500 glass artists. 4 or 5 rows of them the length of a convention center.


You must be a contemporary of Dale Chihuly, yes? He's  in Washington state as well, I think. Did you know each other in your early days as a glass artist? Do tell.


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jun 9, 2021)

My parents retired to Stanwood, WA in the 1990's... not far from the Chihuly Studio


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 9, 2021)

Janewoc17 said:


> My parents retired to Stanwood, WA in the 1990's... not far from the Chihuly Studio


That's kinda cool! At least they moved before housing prices went through the roof!  

*CHIHULY GLASSWORKS STUDIO*


----------



## Rick Jarvis (Jun 10, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> You must be a contemporary of Dale Chihuly, yes? He's  in Washington state as well, I think. Did you know each other in your early days as a glass artist? Do tell.


Not sure I'd characterize us as Contemporaries. I never heard of Chihuly when I took my first class in glass sculpture. Among the artists in the class were some vocal critics of both his work and how he treated the people that worked for him. That conversation led to the name of my business. After hearing how he treated folks I said Chihuly can "Kiss My Glass" and the rest as they say is history.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Jun 10, 2021)

It's up to the market. If they have more than one spot for soap sellers, I would apply. If you don't someone else will fill that spot. Also do you sell something other than soap that the other vendor does not? We sell body butter and syndet shampoo bars. My soap style is pretty distinct from everyone else at our market. Also 2 of the 4 of us are from out of town. I was approved even with 3 other bath and body vendors for all of these reasons.


----------

